# Frustrating Estate Sale



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2018)

I need to vent.
I've been cooped up since Wed with an eye issue. So I had the wife drive me out to an estate sale. Todays the last day.
They had pics on Estatesales.net
Well I like the lights that swing and have springs, I like putting them at each machine.
normal price $1. They wanted $5 no switch and cracked wiring. 
They had a brown and sharpe digit mic that he wanted $50 for, he said it was worth 75 to 100. I told him it wasn't even worth 20 in its condition. you turn the barrel and the rod doesn't move. He still wanted $50. I tried with a screw driver to get it to move, nothing doing.
So I take the 3 lights, and a surge protector. He want's 30. I offer 15. He's not budging. He wants $5 a piece for the lights and 15 for the surge protector. Don't get me wrong the surge protector is the best there is... a Zero Surge, but I'm not paying him $15 for the lights. I offer 18. He's now down to 22.50 because they are offering 25% off today. 
I put it all back and walk away. He let me walk. 
The house was still packed, after Friday and today.  I have to wonder why they won't deal on prices .. Freaking frustrating.  Some guys are clueless. They think the stuff is gold.  These were all bent up an needed work... 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 10, 2018)

Good job. I woulda walked too. It's no wonder the house is still full. I think the worst thing that ever happened is theses silly "picker" shows and people trying to price things off eBay. I know what it's like to be on the other side, but I'd bet a million bucks that same guy would have tried to give you next to nothing if the tables were turned.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 10, 2018)

A common problem with garage or estate sales is how to properly price items. I've been on both sides of this and it can be very difficult to establish proper prices for some items, especially for machine tools and associated hand tools. Too many times family members have no clue what an item's true value might be. Comparing to equivalent new tools is often what people do, and all they know is that micrometers are precision instruments that are expensive. If they compare to prices on eBay, they are often starting with inflated prices to begin with. They also seldom realize that hand measuring tools actually do wear internally and consider them to be durable tools with lifelong accuracy. 

There is the other side of the story, too. The one where people expect to get good things for less than bargain basement prices. The swing arm lamps you were talking about can often be purchased new for under $25, and would be worth $5 in good, used condition in my opinion, But, if the cords are cracked, parts are missing, or they will not stay put, as you found, their value drops very quickly and I would overlook them at anything more than a dollar. There is also the issue of liability. At my dad's garage sale when he moved out of his house we scrapped items that had cracked cords or other safety issues. It was not worth the time to fix them just to get a dollar for them. We did not want anyone coming back to us saying that someone was injured by a device that we plainly told them was not usable in its current condition, so we just scrapped those items instead. It was not worth the time or money to fix them just to get a couple of bucks for them.

His air compressor was a similar issue. His reservoir was an old 200 pound anhydrous ammonia tank that had a manufacture date of 1946. We sold the compressor, but not the tank. The risk of liability with a pressure vessel that old was just too great. It got cut up for scrap.

On the other hand, there were about 50 Tonka Toys trucks on the sale. My grandmother worked for Tonka Toys when I was a youngster, and we received lots of Tonka trucks for birthdays and Christmas when we were younger. We advertised the sale and on the day of the sale we had eight or ten people waiting for the sale to start. Two of them were antique dealers and they were waiting in the street at 5 AM to be the first ones in line and in the door. When we opened at 9 AM there was a flood of people headed in looking for the Tonka Toys. We darn near had fights going back where those toys were. Pricing those trucks was difficult, some brought good money, some did not, depending on their popularity and rarity. There was a UPS panel van from the late 50's that still had the sliding doors and everything. It brought $120 from one of the antique dealers, no questions asked. I visited their store a week later and they had already sold it for over $300. I don't begrudge them that, I just found it amazing what someone was willing to pay for it. 

Long story short, some things are worth money, some are not. The hard part is knowing which is which. The value of various items also varies from one person to the next, my idea of a treasure is different from someone else's. We all have to keep that in mind and be willing to walk away if a deal cannot be struck. If the prices are too high, the best message we can give the seller is to just walk away empty handed.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2018)

yep, This was not the owner though. It was an estate sales company, and the tool guy had no clue. He thought everything was worth a lot of money.
He would not bargain. 
I have had the same with private sellers too. As you both  have said, I just don't think they have a clue especially when they have that much stuff left.  They should be aware that many of the items they pictured are still here... gotta be a reason.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2018)

Also too how do they know that surge protector was any good? Some of those are self-destructing one-time only devices if they encounter a big surge like lightning-  
Mark


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 10, 2018)

Estate sales companies have another angle though, and that is to maximize profits, not just get rid of the stuff. After the sale was over they probably loaded it all up and took it to their auction house to auction it off at a later date and with a larger crowd, usually resulting in higher prices and greater commissions, maximizing their profits. They often put one desirable item in a box with a bunch of other junk just to drive the price up and get rid of the junk at the same time.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 10, 2018)

Almost all estate sales here are "companies". I use that term loosely because they know next to nothing about machinist related stuff. And 99% of the sales have little or no tools so they are all over the map as to supposed worth. A name like South Bend or Atlas or Bridgeport are sky high. Meanwhile some other stuff is dirt cheap. I got a set of Brown & Sharpe v-blocks for .50c. With the stipulation I tell the person what heck they were!


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 10, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Also too how do they know that surge protector was any good? Some of those are self-destructing one-time only devices if they encounter a big surge like lightning-
> Mark



The neat thing about surge protectors is that the device that fries during a large surge is replaceable at very low cost. Metal Oxide Varistors (MOVs) are easily replaced if you can solder and you can buy two for less than a dollar.

I had a 1983 Honda Aspencade which had one of Honda's first LCD gauge clusters. Long story short is that it fried after the voltage regulator failed and let the voltage go too high. The board for the display had its own protection circuit that was trying to dump excess voltage to ground through the MOV. Honda wanted over $800 for a replacement board, but I was able to repair it by replacing the fried MOV and a fried resistor. Cost me less than a dollar including the cost of the solder and the parts!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 10, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Also too how do they know that surge protector was any good? Some of those are self-destructing one-time only devices if they encounter a big surge like lightning-
> Mark


That's why the zero surge is unique. They don't go bad like that., 

Edit:  I play volleyball with the owner, he bought the company because they do survive after a lightning strike. And my neighbor who's an ieee says they are good, but not the only way to do it and survive.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2018)

It's a shame how much stuff gets tossed just because one little part goes bad- unfortunately the labor involved to fix often exceeds the value of the unit
- only practical if your time is free (mine is) but I only do fixes for friends and family- not worth it otherwise
Mark


----------



## jsh (Feb 10, 2018)

I see what Terry mentioned. Price things at a price they might sell at. Get to the last day and they are so much percent off. Still may or may not be even a decent buy. Then around here, they charge the owners for disposal of unsold items, which I have seen placed on Craig's list and eBay.
Usually if they have no idea what it is, they price it high most times.
I looked at a small 9"'craftsman lathe, right after I bought my Sheldon. No price on it and they were taking offers. I looked it over the best I could. It had been tipped over pretty hard at some time. No tool post or any tooling, along with missing teeth on gears. I offered $300, the howls of pain of such an insult. They had an offer of $1500, so they said. It had to be moved up a fair sized flight of stairs.
It later saw it on Craig's list for $2000...........
Jeff


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 10, 2018)

Some people just don't understand, it's not worth what they imagine it to be, it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I see things sitting on eBay and Craigslist for months and even years because some knucklehead convinced themselves their item is worth way more than anyone is ever going to pay.



TerryWerm said:


> We did not want anyone coming back to us saying that someone was injured by a device that we plainly told them was not usable in its current condition, so we just scrapped those items instead. It was not worth the time or money to fix them just to get a couple of bucks for them.



Kudos, very responsible policy. Like throwing away a rickety ladder, cut it in pieces first so no one will grab it out of the trash and break their neck.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 10, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


The golden rule of selling...


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 10, 2018)

TerryWerm said:


> Pricing those trucks was difficult, some brought good money, some did not, depending on their popularity and rarity. There was a UPS panel van from the late 50's that still had the sliding doors and everything. It brought $120 from one of the antique dealers, no questions asked. I visited their store a week later and they had already sold it for over $300. I don't begrudge them that, I just found it amazing what someone was willing to pay for it.



That mark up is something that many don't seem to understand. They paid $120, but they didn't actually make $180 profit. They have to factor in the time to find it, fuel used, any possible cleaning / repair of the item, store overhead etc. They also have to factor in those items where they guessed wrong, paid out $120 and ended up selling for $100 because it wasn't the right vintage, there was hidden damage or they just took a risk and guessed wrong. People just see what they paid and what it sold for.

It seems like a lot of sellers don't get that either. If you buy a lamp with a missing cord for $5 that is $25 new, they think they are giving you a great deal. Never mind that a replacement cord is $10 and you spend an hour shopping and then installing the cord. You would have been better off just buying a new lamp.

It seems like this is an issue more and more. Someone sells a mint 1968 Shelby GT350 on Barret Jackson for $200,000 and all of a sudden everybody that has a junker Mustang on Craigslist is adding zeroes to the price.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 10, 2018)

It’s no big deal. Just remember the “company” and don’t go to any more of them from the same. Instead find a company with your kinda prices. Works for me!


----------



## gr8legs (Feb 10, 2018)

We shop a lot in thrift stores like Goodwill, etc. and that gives perspective on pricing and value for common items - so things like swing-arm lamps are almost always available for $5 or %6 . . .  and we know that going to 'estate' sales.

The company doing the selling (as hinted above) may have ulterior motives in ridiculous pricing: Often the family just wants the stuff out and they agree to giving the selling company everything left after the sale if they clear it our so the real estate can be sold. If an item doesn't sell at the estate sale then the agent takes it (for free) and sells it in their (or an affiliated) store. Scummy but hard to catch unless you know who the players are. 

And there are many reputable estate sale agents who do play fair and will negotiate - so getting acquainted with the various sellers in your area can pay dividends once you are a 'regular' customer. 

Walking away from a bad deal is always a good move.

Stu

Often the only difference between a yard sale and a trash pickup is how close to the road the stuff is placed.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 10, 2018)

A yard sale or estate sale is not worth getting frustrated over. If you don't like the price move on.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 11, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> A yard sale or estate sale is not worth getting frustrated over. If you don't like the price move on.



I agree.  I hear a lot of moaning and groaning over what some people perceive as unrealistic pricing.  Keep in mind the person doing the selling is the current owner and they can ask whatever they want.  Some buyers may think the items are over priced others may not.  Regardless of what any buyer thinks an item is worth it's up to the seller to determine the asking price.  If the item doesn't sell what does it matter to you.

No one is forcing anyone to go to any garage sale, estate sale, auction, or any other type of sale.  If you go and don't like the prices walk away.  Don't belittle the seller as uncooperative, unknowledgeable, greedy, or anything else.  If you don't like the price of an item at one of these type sales go to the retail store and buy the same item new.

On the other side of the coin I have seen people try to beat a seller down to totally unrealistically low prices.  They claim an item is damaged, dirty, not the most sought after model, worn beyond use, and use just about any other excuse to get it as close to free as possible.

Personally if I were to encounter someone at my garage sale that was belittling the quality of the merchandise, my knowledge of the merchandise, or the prices I was asking, I would in no certain terms ask them to leave.  It seems these same people have a fluid sense of value.  When buying an item it's perceived as nearly worthless.  Once they are the owners of the same piece of merchandise it suddenly becomes a hidden gem who's value has expanded exponentially.

As a side note there's a thread on the "Home Shop Machinist" with just the opposite view the OP is expressing on garage sales.  In this case the seller there is frustrated by a boat load of people trying to purchase a lathe for far less than the going price in that area. 
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/75691-Selling-stuff


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 11, 2018)

If you want the item but do not like the asking price, make an offer.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Takes very little effort, and can bring significant savings.  If no agreement is reached, walk away.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 11, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> If you want the item but do not like the asking price, make an offer.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Takes very little effort, and can bring significant savings.  If no agreement is reached, walk away.


Agreed, which is what I did. I was just frustrated by the fact that the Estate Sales guy would not negotiate on price. The price on the sticker was the price. You have to realize also this was 15 minutes b4 the end of the sale.  So I think like Terry said, they were going to take ownership of it (either for free or a bulk lot) and sell it on their own for a larger profit. 
edit: My frustration is traveling 1/2 hour and the attitude that the price is the price on the last day in the last 15 minutes


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 11, 2018)

The only frustration I've ever had was how in the world am I going to move this, and where am I going to put it?

As far as pricing I'm more fatalistic I guess and never dicker about price. Which is weird being the son of a salesman. But I never dicker in a store so I'm just not comfortable with the idea. I HATE when somebody says make me an offer! That just feels like a setup for hard feelings. If it's a good price I grab it, if it's not I move on. I don't go to yard sales or estate sales unless SWMBO says so and when I do see something it's usually something I'm very familiar with the new price and can judge the condition of what I see. I'm continually surprised by used junk for at or above new prices. What's funny is I most often find some screaming deal while she finds nothing. 

Last one was last day, hours before close and there was just odds and ends and this set with $100 tag on it. It wasn't till my best half said, " everything is half off, don't you want it?" I woke up. Of course all the other drones in the area started swarming, too late. What was funny was the "company" had no idea...... So I got the whole set for $50. I thought it a good deal.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 11, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> Agreed, which is what I did. I was just frustrated by the fact that the Estate Sales guy would not negotiate on price. The price on the sticker was the price. You have to realize also this was 15 minutes b4 the end of the sale.  So I think like Terry said, they were going to take ownership of it (either for free or a bulk lot) and sell it on their own for a larger profit.
> edit: My frustration is traveling 1/2 hour and the attitude that the price is the price on the last day in the last 15 minutes


In all fairness to the guy you were dealing with, He may not have had the authority to drop the price, perhaps he was a employee of the liquidator and was there just as a cashier. The prices may have been set by the owner who if the items sold, would have demanded the full amount.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 11, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> Agreed, which is what I did. I was just frustrated by the fact that the Estate Sales guy would not negotiate on price. The price on the sticker was the price. You have to realize also this was 15 minutes b4 the end of the sale.  So I think like Terry said, they were going to take ownership of it (either for free or a bulk lot) and sell it on their own for a larger profit.
> edit: My frustration is traveling 1/2 hour and the attitude that the price is the price on the last day in the last 15 minutes




I guess I can't quite follow your logic.  Do you expect the same logic to work when yo go into a retail store 15 minutes before closing.  If so you're likely to be disappointed and frustrated many more times.  Just like in a retail store the merchandise will go back into the sellers inventory quite possibly to reappear in a few months at the same location, or in a totally different location.

There are several houses in our neighborhood that have multiple garage sales throughout the year.  They set their prices and stick with them.  If an item doesn't sell one week it will probably sell next month to a whole different set of customers.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have gone to tag and estate sales and have run into those high priced items. Have also run into some rather low priced items. An older woman who I received a lot of material as well as tooling from was having a final tag sale sale before moving. Now my wife was given all the metal that was going out. Which is where I received all the material and some tooling. So when I was at the tag sale I found a couple tools that I could use. The woman told me $5 for all. Well I know I had at least $25 worth of stuff. So I handed her $10 and said keep the change. She couldn't believe I said that. I figured she had no idea what her deceased husbands tools were worth and also having gotten a lot from the scrapyard stuff she gave the wife it was the least I could do for her. Now if it was a company at an estate sale then I would have just paid the $5 and left.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 11, 2018)

I go to yard sales a lot, and see the prices all over the board. Thats their right as a seller. I've made offers of what I thought was a fair price, sometimes half of what they are asking, and have had some accept it, others have said hell no! I just move on.

On the same note, I could never run a yard sale. To me, my stuff is worth more, then what I buy , and see it sell for.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 11, 2018)

I go to yard sales a lot, and see the prices all over the board. Thats their right as a seller. I've made offers of what I thought was a fair price, sometimes half of what they are asking, and have had some accept it, others have said hell no! I just move on.

On the same note, I could never run a yard sale. To me, my stuff is worth more, then what I buy , and see it sell for.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 11, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> I HATE when somebody says make me an offer! That just feels like a setup for hard feelings. If it's a good price I grab it, if it's not I move on.



This one really puts me off too. Its not so bad if it is an item I can get a feel for, but I frequently see it on unique items, often hand made things or cool junk like a handful of skeleton keys. Stuff where offering $20 for the whole box might make them giddy or $20 for one item might have them cursing you as a thief. No way to gauge where their perceived value is if they won't even give you a starting point to work from.

I don't mind a little negotiating, but really prefer to see a fair price and just pay it. One of the reasons I hate buying cars, so many dealers expect you to do their little dance when all I want is to buy a car and not feel like I just got mugged. It makes me so happy to see more car dealers moving to the no haggle model.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 11, 2018)

projectnut said:


> I guess I can't quite follow your logic.  Do you expect the same logic to work when yo go into a retail store 15 minutes before closing.  If so you're likely to be disappointed and frustrated many more times.  Just like in a retail store the merchandise will go back into the sellers inventory quite possibly to reappear in a few months at the same location, or in a totally different location.
> 
> There are several houses in our neighborhood that have multiple garage sales throughout the year.  They set their prices and stick with them.  If an item doesn't sell one week it will probably sell next month to a whole different set of customers.


*You can't because you didn't read. This is an estate sale, not the owner.* I have never been to a sale where negotiations are not common. Especially on a last day. I think you are missing the point. Putting an item up for a price doesn't mean that it's not negotiable. But in this case it wasn't. And so I walked. But it's very odd to say the sticker price is the price.  They posted pics b4 the sale, most of the items were still there. Not a very productive estate sales company. If you have a sale, you have to expect some negotiation. If you say the price marked is the price no negotiations.  well, put that in the ad. I'm not coming to your sale.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 11, 2018)

We have several companies that run estate sales here. One of them, always draws a big crowd, and has prices higher then the others. I have not figured out what the draw is, they do not do higher quality, or bigger estates then the others. I hardly stop at them, but have gone by, and they always have a line waiting to pay. 

Most of them here will not negotate on the first day (maybe if youa re buying a big lot of stuff), but will take bids on items, and may call you if they still have it the last day.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 11, 2018)

Aaron_W said:


> I don't mind a little negotiating, but really prefer to see a fair price and just pay it. One of the reasons I hate buying cars, so many dealers expect you to do their little dance when all I want is to buy a car and not feel like I just got mugged. It makes me so happy to see more car dealers moving to the no haggle model.



LOL! Mugged is exactly how I feel. Some folks to haggle is sport and sometimes I wish I was that way. My dad certainly was. What was funny was watching him start haggling about a car he really didn't want and talk himself into a deal he knew my mom was going to fry him for!

 I'm wondering if anybody feels like this "no haggling " car deal has sped up anybody's car buying experience. When I bought a new truck 3 yrs ago it still took most of the day and I still felt mugged.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 11, 2018)

Nope. Recently bought a car for my wife. We went to 3 different dealers. Honda, Toy, Subaru. The wife wanted the Honda, but then started second guessing. Anyway. The price we got from Toyota was a really good price, fully loaded. We took the quote to our regular Toyota dealer. 8g's higher. He kept telling us that we were getting less options. When we showed him the deal offer, he came back with 5g more. saying he was giving us things the car didn't have. We wouldn't have it. In then end he almost matched the price. Not quite, a few hundred off. I didn't think the other car existed anymore since it was 3 weeks b4. So we took it. No haggle means, they take you to the cleaners. Do your homework, check around.


----------



## jwmay (Feb 11, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endowment_effect

Here’s an interesting bit of information that I think has a place in any discussion about buying and selling. 

I realize the person the OP was dealing with is not the owner of the goods. But it’s still good information.


----------



## NavyShooter (Feb 11, 2018)

There are a couple of spots locally that do estate auctions.  I don't bother going.  Price estimates are, in my opinion, high, for what they are selling.

Beauty (and value) is in the eye of the beholder.  If the owner (holder) believes something is worth a lot, they'll try and hold out for it.  In today's society where junk can be 'kisch' or 'art' or whatever, that broken dial caliper may be worth more in a collector market as an 'antique display item' than as a serviceable piece that belongs in a workshop.

Who were the other buyers that were there?  Did the have lumberjack shirts, beards and lattes?  Or did they have scruff, comfortable jeans and work-boots?   

If his target audience for the sale is the former, then he's going to go high on the price.  Those folks have more money than brains.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 12, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> *You can't because you didn't read. This is an estate sale, not the owner.* I have never been to a sale where negotiations are not common. Especially on a last day. I think you are missing the point. Putting an item up for a price doesn't mean that it's not negotiable. But in this case it wasn't. And so I walked. But it's very odd to say the sticker price is the price.  They posted pics b4 the sale, most of the items were still there. Not a very productive estate sales company. If you have a sale, you have to expect some negotiation. If you say the price marked is the price no negotiations.  well, put that in the ad. I'm not coming to your sale.



It doesn't matter if it's the owner or someone they contracted with to conduct the sale.  They set the rules.  I think you're missing the point.  Just because the item is for sale at a garage or estate sale doesn't mean prices are any more negotiable than those in a retail store.  Most owners will negotiate when they just want the item gone.  In the case of an estate sale company, if they think the items will sell at another location they just pack them up and take them to the next sale.  They're not going to take a low ball price just because they didn't find the right buyer at one sale.  Like anyone else in business they're there to make a profit.  To them it's inventory, not just something they want out of the house.

We hired an estate sale company when some relatives passed away.  As part of the agreement they brought in items that didn't go at other sales.  When the sale was done we did an inventory.  They offered us a price on many of the items that didn't sell.  We accepted the offer on several items so they packed them up and took them to the next sale.  We were responsible for disposing of the items that we didn't accept an offer on.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't bother much with garage sales around here or even back in WA where we were before. People seem to think that they're sitting on a gold mine, so even with haggling you can only get the price down to a "just about ok" level. Thankfully I've got most of what I need


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 13, 2018)

It is frustrating enough that I don't do it often. But it's a little like gambling, every once in a while you hit it big. 

Last summer my wife saw a CL ad that said "huge estate tool sale, bring your truck!". My reaction was, yeah right. We forgot about it and were trying to figure out what to do with our Saturday and she remembered this sale. Where we live is unincorporated and there's little weird streets and little enclaves all over even though it's not a big area. It was hard to find but it was 2.5ac with a 75x65 barn with a huge ranch style house, with a dumpster out front and guys crawling all over the place like ants at a picnic! 

The guy was a hoarder, the barn was stacked 10' high with boxes, racks, machines etc with little paths amongst the piles. It was astounding. I could stand in one place and just stare at a pile and see, a/c tools, sheetmetal tools, woodworking tools, etc etc, in one pile! The family from LA was doing the selling, brothers, sons, grandsons, all hauling and dealing with probably 30guys pulling stuff outta piles and asking how much? It was chaos and stuff was flying out of there but it didn't seem to make a dent. I was still in the door way, and looked up and peaking out of the pile was a Atlas 7b shaper. From what I could see was intact. Tool holder, vise, ratchet assembly, big belt cover on a funky stand. I immediately didn't want to get too attached because they might want too much. I could do $250, but I'd have justify it to my best half. I flagged down one of the sons and he got his dad, he looked at it and scoffed, "$125". Luckily I wasn't chewing gum because I woulda swallowed it. We literally dug it out of the pile it was in and along with some other things hauled it home. What was amazing was this sale had been going on for 3 weekends before we got there and it was just beginning to clear out enough where you could see what all was there!


----------

